# Any one on here live in Central California



## Stephanie_Smith_1992 (Feb 18, 2014)

Does any one on here have a St. Poodle or any size poodle from a breeder Name Borges-Nolen from Tracy Ca now Le Grange CA?? Just want to see pics of them  I own one from the breeder and want to see others. or if anyone has info on the breeder


----------

